# Suggestions on lures to catch bonita



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Just trying to get some suggestions on lures to catch bonita when you come up on a school of them. I catch some when I see them, but I never lode the boat. Any suggestions?

Straycat


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

White popmano jigs or gotcha lures


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Gold spoon!!


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are trolling, you might try a straw lure. Cut about a 3 inch piece of soda straw (get them free a McDonalds). Thread a piece of wire or heavy monofilament leader through the straw and tie on a treble hook. Tie the other end to your main line and troll at 5 to 6 knots. The straw lure will ride on the surface and from time to time make a small buble trail. Bonita will jump on it!


----------



## FL_Panhandler (Oct 9, 2007)

Good suggestions so far. If they are being difficult to catch while obviously feeding, they are probably keyed in on prey smaller than your lures. Like glass minnows. I've had success with very small spoons when they act like that. Kastmaster 1/8 or 1/4 oz silver would be an example.

You could possibly use a handful of chum to change their mood (maybe even free-lining a piece for bait.) You could also examine the stomach contents of any that you do catch and try to match the hatch.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Little 1/4 oz diamond jigs work well when they are being picky


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Small Drone spoons work*

silver or those green-mylar ones.
Not the big ones but the smaller ones.
Gotta match the hatch for sure.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

The best thing you could do would be to troll a bunch of tiny spreader bars with white feathered jigs or white tiny squids. You could load the freaking boat pulling 4 bars.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Small Shimano Waxwing is by far the sure fire way to cast into a moving school and hookup every time!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Troll a Clark spoon, 3 ft light wire leader behind a light trolling sinker (4 to 6oz). Bright and shiny Bo's can't resist. Spanish and Kings will hit it as well.
More than one rod configged this way and you'll get tired of them going off in multiples.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

All the suggestions are great, appreciate it, I really like the spreader bar idea Thanks Everyone


----------



## wetdreamer (Mar 26, 2011)

I catch alot of them with planners and #2 PINK spoons. they absolutely LOVE the pink spoons


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 27, 2010)

crystal minnows and gotcha plugs work well for me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Crippled Herring. They cast good also.


----------

